# Travelworld Telford ????



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's the lowdown anyone. Are they another Dudleys ? have seen some interesting R V's on their Web site, though not sure about the prices. Seems i'm not as close as i thought i was, i've had a request to accurately define my boundaries, not sure just how long that will take, even though i've accepted an offer


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *willoug*. Once rip-off dealer is as good as the next. IMVHO. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travelworld*

Hi

For a comparision of prices look at what www.ridgesetrv.co.uk have in stock.

They had for example a white DAMON at £62000.00.

Another larger dealer had the samwe model for ...... wait for it........£85000.00 - same year too!

Worth a look even if only to compare

Rapide561


----------



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow rapide that's the kind of mark up i'm beginning to believe is available if you go to the states and do the deportation/importation/conversion thing yourself


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *willoug*. Once rip-off dealer is as good as the next. IMVHO. :wink:


Spoken like a true yorkshire man :lol: :lol:

We bought ours at Travelworld ..( If you do a search in 'company reports' you should find a report. ) No problems and quite happy to recommend them but a JSW says.. all rip off merchants.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> JSW says.. all rip off merchants.


 :lol: I suppose I am biased a little? Having paid top money for a tarted up RV and prior to that an overpriced High-Top, then having found out about importing from the US. Then I suppose my view is yes, they are rip-off merchants. :lol: Then again. I suppose we all have to make a profit when doing business, Dont we? :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yes

It is incumbent upon a director of a company to ensure that the company does make a profit and they can be personally penalised if they do not carry out this duty.

However I believe that RV prices in the UK are dropping due to competition from internet sales and people like JSW self importing, which is a good thing. Of course if you follow the RV insurance thread then maybe we will be able to buy them cheaply but not use them on the roads.... Scary thought...

I think Travelworld offer very well prepared vehicles as do Dudley's and they charge you for the privilege, if however you are prepared to put some time, effort and money into a vehicle then, like everything else, one can save a lot of cash.

The old story applies here I think, you pays your money, etc.....

Keith


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

Travelworld are a very large company with very high over heads which need to be covered by the prices of their RV's. I personally support the smaller companies who offer the same vehicles at much lower prices.

Craig


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Then I suppose my view is yes, they are rip-off merchants.


Surely they arent ripoffs just because they dont sell the vans they import on for the same price you could get them John ?

They are a business after all and they have to turn a profit, and importing and storing huge RVs needs considerable parking space / storage and then there are the associated rates etc etc etc

I like it when on MHF we rightly run down companies who give us bad service / products etc but we cant just slate companies for turning a profit


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we bought our vacationer from travelworld they gave us 3 months warranty we have had quite a lot of things replaced and repaired under the warranty without any quibble. they have put us up several times in the local campsite severn gorge. they are always curtios and polite and will always reply if you leave a message on the phone. you probably abit over the asking price as it is a major dealer but we feel we have had a good deal and would consider going back there for my next rv. we also looked at freedom,westcroft and destination rv and we found travelworld more knowlegable and giving a better deal.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

do be careful when comparing vehicles with different dealers. I was much impressed by ridgeset, and went to see the 62k damon. not at all what i expected, but an ok vehicle. just not the same as the 85k ones seen elsewhere. nothing against ridgeset, on the contrary, have good deals. can't understand where all this "rip off" stuff comes from. if it's not good value, why is anyone buying? nobody forces you. sounds like the comments made by folks who have never tried to run a business. amazing, but premises have to be paid for, staff have to be paid, not to mention rates, insurance, ni contributions etc. just remember, nobody sells a cup of tea for less than 60p, often more, and the cost is less than 4p. is that a rip off? businesses only pay what the customer is prepared to pay, so it's down to you.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Des your wasting your time, people who have never been in business have no idea of the amount of profit needed simply to keep your head above water, the hours you have to work or the financial risks you take.

olley


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I visited Travelworld after the Stratford show last weekend and was very impressed with their set up and premises. You dont run a business like that charging peanuts. They have obviously got high overheads and need to charge top dollar for their Motorhomes. All the RVs I looked at were in superb condition and presented to their customers in A1 condition. Just a shame we didnt win the lottery Saturday night. :lol: :lol:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks olley and tony. nice to know there are some realists out there.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Been in business all my life so understand overheads.

Was at travelworld yesterday and agree there RVs are extremely well presented.

My aged Dad left his phone in a vehicle there and only discovered it missing this morning dropped out of his back pocket :roll: :roll: big worry as on great contract.

This morning the phone rang before I could ring them and they had the phone. EXCELLENT 1ST class :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Now my opinion of Dudley was the vehicles were dirty inside and poorly presented IMHO 8O 8O 8O and treated me like a mug


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Update

Travelworld posted the phone FOC (wouldn't hear of payment) and recieved it next day.

This is real customer service and rather re assuring. I am on a budget though so would struggle to get what I want from them sadly although wished I could afford to deal through them (peace of mind) as my day's of coping with stress welll are long gone.

6 years of caring for an aging parent and own poor health has taken it's toll :signsigh:


----------

